# J2EE, Java - Beans, Datenbankzugriff, JSP



## siegling (23. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit einer JSP Seite Daten anzeigen und Daten eintragen in eine Datenbanktabelle.

Bisher habe ich eine Tabelle (zwei Attribute: Name und Vorname),
eine Entity - Bean,
eine Session - Bean...

Wie geht es weiter?

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet Neuling, arbeite mit Eclipse und habe keine passenden Tutorials gefunden.

Falls jemand helfen kann: Danke!

Grüße,
André


----------



## foobar (23. Nov 2004)

Wie sehen deine Ejbs aus? Was genau funktioniert nicht?


----------



## siegling (23. Nov 2004)

Es ist noch nichts soweit, dass es funktionieren könnte.

Ich habe leider noch überhaupt keine Ahnung davon und weiss nicht, wie ich vorgehen soll, bzw wonach ich suchen könnte.


----------



## foobar (23. Nov 2004)

Was hast du denn bisher gemacht? Hast du einen Applicationserver installiert? Läuft die DB?


----------



## siegling (23. Nov 2004)

Das ganze ist eine J2EE Datenbank von einem SAP - System.
Ich arbeite mit Eclipse 2.0, habe auch schon ein Tutorial durchgeklickt, bei dem ich so einen Zugriff zusammengebaut habe - um das zu verstehen war das aber unsinnig.
Datenbank und J2EE Server laufen und Begriffe wie Deploy und Build sind mir auch nicht fremd.

Was ich such ist etwas wie:

"Ich muss ein Entity Bean anlegen, um ... zu können.
Dann ziehe ich die Daten per Session Bean folgendermassen aus der Datenbank: ....
Danach kann ich dann die Daten mit der JSP-Seite so ... darstellen".

(Danke für deine schnellen Antworten.)


----------



## foobar (23. Nov 2004)

Das Thema EJB respektive J2ee ist zu komplex um es  hier in 2 Sätzen zu erklären.
Lad dir mal das E-Book Wiley - Mastering EJB von www.theserverside.com, darin wird alles beschrieben was du wissen mußt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Nov 2004)

Ich muss ein Entity Bean anlegen, um z.B. auf die Zeilen einer Datenbank mehr oder weniger komfortabel wie auf Java-Objekte zugreifen zu können. Dazu brauch ich eine Beanklasse, eine Home und ein Remote Interface (oder LocalHome oder LocalInterface) und einen Eintrag im Deployment-Deskriptor (und evtl. einen Eintrag im herstellerspezifischen Deployment-Deskriptor z.B. fürs Mapping zwischen Bean und Datenbank)

In einer Sessionbean hole ich mir dann das Home-Interface aus dem JNDIKontext, rufe die methode findByPrimaryKey(new Long(42L)) auf und erhalte das Interface (Local oder Remote) der Entity mit dem Primärschlüssel 42. Über dieses Inteface kann ich dann die Spaltenwerte der entsprechenden Zeile in der DB ganz einfach über getX Methoden abrufen

Wenn meine EJB in der gleichen JVM wie die JSP laufen, kann ich dieses Interface direkt an eine JSP übergeben (und dort mit <useBean abholen); wenn nicht bastel ich mir am besten ein Valueobjekt, gib dieses dem Client, der legts in den Request-Scope und in der JSP kann ich das Zeug dann auslese

hat dir das geholfen?


----------



## Oskar (24. Nov 2004)

Tach zusammen.



> Das ganze ist eine J2EE Datenbank von einem SAP - System.
> Ich arbeite mit Eclipse 2.0



Also wenn du mit dem Eclipse Studio das NW Dev Studio meinst, würde ich mal für Infos und Leute die sich damit auskennen auf www.sdn.sap.com vorbeischaun.

Ansonsten gibt es auf JBoss.org  (freie J2EE Engine) gute Dokumentation oder such mal nach Lomboz (Eclipse Plugin).

So Far...
Oskar


----------

